# Cocoflea



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Getting an itch for maybe a June or July road trip, and never been north (okay, been to Delaware and New Jersey), so any chance for getting a date that I can (if schedules permit) meet up with you? Think after the past few years at AI, and sometimes life in general, need some rejuvination, and maybe different sand.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Shaggy 

Late June or early July would be best but thinks in my new Job change often (This weekend the sasser virus took all of my fishing time) so I give you some dates at the end of this month


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Late June or July is Okay by me, August is totally out, but even in September, I'd be game, if things are still hanging out your way. I can do weekdays or weekend, all I need is some tenative dates, put in a request for time off, and I'm there. Thanks for reply, always looking for new territories to fish, and the chance to meet new friends I have yet to meet.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I far as fishing goes September might be the better month and also there the chance the Hudson River fish in will be around that time but we will see how the fish are biting in June/July


----------

